# newbie looking advice



## kazzy30 (Sep 24, 2014)

hi everyone hope i have posted in the right section as from northern ireland. will try not to make this too long. I am 30 years old and for 8 years i have had non existant periods unless on the pill i was seeing a gyane who was useless as kept putting me back on the pill so i changed doc and was send to dr mcmanus in the royal an internal was carried out where they told me i had pcos which i had guessed my partner and i have been together 12 years and would love a child but its obviously not happening. my partner had a s/a which am awaiting results. dr mcmanus had talked to me about clomid my own doc has done hormone profiles on me so dr mcmanus has said she happy enough not to do anymore as its clear the problem is pcos. I have an appointment in a few weeks this time at the grove does anyone no what all will happen at this appointment and if you think she will start me on clomid straight away. sorry for the long post


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Kazzie, she will start you on clomid it involves several scans and bloods each month to check for ovulation, they usually use clomid for up to 6 months. Good luck


----------



## kazzy30 (Sep 24, 2014)

thank you for your reply was just anxious to see if she would start it straight away lol


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi kazzy. I was also on Clomid about 5 years ago for 18months. I was literally left on it by a consultant in the coombe and never scanned!! For me Clomid was horrific as it brought on depression phases. I was never on tablets or suffer with depression but it really affected me so just be careful. I think as long as they use the right dose and scan you also and you are with a great doctor then you are in safe hands. The very best of luck on your journey and wishing that all your dreams come true!


----------



## kazzy30 (Sep 24, 2014)

thank you smiling angel i never realised there could be such horrfic side effects. fingers crossed i wont suffer the same


----------

